# Sticky  Site Rules



## taureandragon76

By posting on BCAquaria, you agree to abide by the following rules and conditions:

Rule 1: Every member who chooses to post and view this board must agree to respect every member who is a part of this forum. Everyone is entitled to their opinions and everyone is entitled to voice their opinions. Personal attacks are frowned upon, so do not do it! 

Rule 2: Excessive swearing is not permitted. BCAquaria has members who fall into different age groups, so let's keep it clean. Remember, BCAquaria is a family site and is opened to everyone, so please consider the younger viewers before posting. 

Rule 3: Please post in the right section of the message board. Before you make a post, ask yourself if this is the best section to place a new thread. Any threads that we, Moderators and Administrators, feel are misplaced will be moved without warning. 

Rule 4: Before making a new post/thread, please use the search function to make sure a similar post was not already made. We reserve the right to merge threads that duplicate threads/topics that already exist exist. 

Rule 5: You may not use inappropriate images on your signature or avatar. This is a family site and we would like to keep it that way. Use common sense when picking an image for your signature or avatar. Moderators and Administrators reserve the right to remove any images that we feel to be inappropriate. As well please keep website links OUT of your sig; we do have a section for "other websites" which you’re free to promote your site or any other one. Sig's become too cluttered especially with 100 links on a single thread.

Rule 6: You may not oversize your avatar or signature picture. The maximum size of your avatar is 80x80 pixels and no more than 10Kb. The maximum size of your signature may not exceed 400x200 pixels. You will get a warning via PM, if the problem is not fixed, we will remove it. 

Rule 7: Threads that lost or is starting to lose its subject purpose will be locked. Meaning, any threads that turn into a flaming war or a thread that has gone completely south of the original subject will be locked. 

Rule 8: A) You may not flame any local fish stores. You may state your opinions of them, but comments such as "X sucks, don't buy from them" will not be tolerated.

B) If you have not spoke with the Supervisor(s)\Manager(s) or Owner(s) of that particular store in hopes to reach agreeable resolution for either party, do not post a negative review here.

Rule 9: Spamming is a huge crime, don't do it or face the consequences of being banned. 

Rule 10: Conflicts among our own members will happen, that's just the way humans are. We would like it if you kept conflicts off the message board and have it resolved outside. If you have a complaint about another member, let us know and we will do the best to fix things. Personal attacks are not tolerated! No wankstas, gangstas, e-thugs, or any other annoying behaviour. This will also include personal attacks of Ethnical, Racial, and or Sexual sorts, within the open forum and or through PM, and may result in a Permanent Ban.

Rule 11: We understand that this is a community of people who have become friends with many of the other members, and are happy that our members are often close with one another. However, as a member, please understand that this is an aquatic forum for the discussion of all things pertaining to the hobby. While we do have a Lounge for our members to discuss non-aquaria-related matters, we ask that you refrain from exposing too much of your personal life on the forum. Please keep in mind that most of the members here are here because they want to learn, share, and discuss the aquaria hobby. They do not want to be exposed to the private and personal lives of other members. Again, we understand that many of you have close friends, spouses, etc., on the site, but we ask that you keep overly-personal or private conversations to PMs. The Administrators and Moderators of this site reserve the right to remove any threads or posts that they deem to be too personal or private for the forum.

Rule 12: Do not create multi accounts, we can track all history through your IP address and we can figure out if you’re using 2 user names. It creates a lot of work for Moderators and Administrators to clean up the mess after. There is no reason why you need 2 accounts. You can be banned for this offense.

Rule 13: Do not promote your business here, no links in your sig or on your profile. No business names as user names. We have sponsors that pay hundreds of dollars a year to promote their business as a "sponsor" so please respect that. We have an "other websites" sub forum that you can use to post your business 1 time only. Unless you're a sponsor no advertising.

Consequences for Rule Infractions
Depending on the circumstances and rules that are broken by members, consequences will vary and will be at the sole discretion of the administrators and moderators. This can include anything from a warning to an immediate and permanent ban from BCAquaria and deletion of your account without notice.

Caveat Emptor
Your interactions with other parties found on or through BCAquaria, including payment and delivery of goods or services, and any other terms, conditions, warranties or representations associated with such dealings, are solely between you and the other parties. We highly recommend that members undertake whatever investigations you feel necessary or appropriate before proceeding with any transaction with any such party. 

Waiver of Liability
You agree that BCAquaria, its owners, agents, administrators and moderators, shall not be responsible or liable for any loss or damage of any sort incurred as the result of any posting that you make or any transaction that you enter into as a result of a posting made on BCAquaria. 

Disputes
If there is a dispute between participants on this site, or between users and any third party, you understand and agree that BCAquaria is under no obligation to become involved. In the event that you have a dispute with any other party, you hereby release BCAquaria its owners, agents, administrators and moderators from claims, demands and damages (actual and consequential) of every kind or nature, known or unknown, suspected and unsuspected, disclosed and undisclosed, arising out of or in any way related to such disputes.

General Policy
Remember that other sections of the message board may have rules of their own. For example, Classifieds will have additional rules, please read those before posting in those boards as well. 

Administrators and Moderators hold the exclusive right to delete, lock, and control the direction of threads at their discretion and without notice. If you have any questions or concerns about a thread being locked, please contact a Moderator or an Administrator via PM. We are open to your opinions and if we feel that we made a mistake by locking a thread or anything else, we will definitely consider reversing our decision. 

Administrators and Moderators are here to make this a better forum for everyone. Please respect the work that we do, but remember we are only humans and do make mistakes. If you feel that we made a mistake, we would love to hear from you. 

If you have any comments or suggestions regarding these rules, please contact any of the Administrators or Moderators. 

You are all important to the development of this website and we want you to feel comfortable here.


----------

